# Likelihood of Being Hired with Behavioral Health Experience



## tmprentice (Nov 8, 2011)

I currently work coding in a non-intensive behavioral/mental health clinic, I just completed my associate's of medical coding & billing program, and I take my CPC certification this month. Given that my experience deals with a pretty limited code set as it is just behavioral and mental health (diagnostically speaking, as well as CPT), does this still make me attractive to potential employers given that I at least have a billing/coding background?  Or does my type of experience influence these factors as well?  If I am looking for new employment (my not-for-profit employer has a VERY limited salary budget), what would be the best transition employment for me?


----------



## ccardella (Nov 8, 2011)

What if you looked for a transition position in a small specialty practice like OBGYN or podiatry? You would only be dealing with a limited set of ICD.9 and CPTs while you gain more experience in the different methods.


----------



## tmprentice (Nov 8, 2011)

That's a pretty good idea, moving from one specialty to another.  I think sometimes it's easy to forget that there is a really broad array of medical practices, and that we are not limited to primary care offices or hospitals.  However, my area is one of those in which you really have to rely on networking, because that's how around 80-90% of everyone lands their positions.  What do you find is the best way to make new networking connections?


----------



## ajs (Nov 8, 2011)

tmprentice said:


> That's a pretty good idea, moving from one specialty to another.  I think sometimes it's easy to forget that there is a really broad array of medical practices, and that we are not limited to primary care offices or hospitals.  However, my area is one of those in which you really have to rely on networking, because that's how around 80-90% of everyone lands their positions.  What do you find is the best way to make new networking connections?



Connect with your local AAPC chapter!


----------

